# Tivo Drive Image



## twiens (Nov 19, 2006)

What is needed to do a drive image of a tivo drive?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

MFStools.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Use these instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## bozo8787 (Sep 24, 2006)

twiens said:


> What is needed to do a drive image of a tivo drive?


Please keep us posted if you had success or not.


----------



## twiens (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. This worked very well.


----------



## JoshFink (May 20, 2000)

I have 3 DSR6000's and I would like to copy the image from one to the other two. Can someone point me in the right direction? I assumed I could pull the good drive and put it in the computer. Put the new drive for the DSR6000 in and basically copy one to the other.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You can do this. See the instructions posted earlier. You will need to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" once you install the drive in another TiVo. Then you will run guided setup. This is necessary to match the TiVo to the new box.


----------



## russwjohns (Oct 8, 2006)

Josh: How large was the image file your created? Or were you simply able to copy the hd to the others?


----------



## JoshFink (May 20, 2000)

I copied one to another with MFSTools


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

russwjohns said:


> Josh: How large was the image file your created? Or were you simply able to copy the hd to the others?


I tried a backup before I did my disk-to-disk (-f9999 ... -Tao) upgrade. The .bak image got to 1.3G before my destination drive ran out of space, so I skipped it for now, until I get a bigger data drive in the old PC I use for upgrades.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You cannot back up with recordings to a FAT32 drive because of the file size limitation of FAT32. A backup of the system is usually less than 1 GB.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

wscannell said:


> You cannot back up with recordings to a FAT32 drive because of the file size limitation of FAT32. A backup of the system is usually less than 1 GB.


File size got bigger than 1G. Then the file system filled up.

Max file size for FAT32 is 4G.

Oh--no, I didn't try to -Tao to the .bak file. That was the usual -6so backup mathod.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I made imagesusing mfsbackup, of all my tivo's before I did anything to them.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

sk33t3r said:


> I made imagesusing mfsbackup, of all my tivo's before I did anything to them.


Oh, I will at some point. The original drive is still sitting there as it was.

Meanwhile, my -Tao upgrade, my ultimate goal anyway, is spinning nicely at double the capacity.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

wscannell said:


> You cannot back up with recordings to a FAT32 drive because of the file size limitation of FAT32. A backup of the system is usually less than 1 GB.


Just like using Weakness MFSToolS..

I don't think you can run compressed data in the tivo .. they like them fat and juicy .. can you pass the A1 sauce!

I don't think anyone here can pass my Hacked 28 hr dvr I got this puppy converted to a RCA DSR 7 inch rims nah who wants some....

The sad part is i 'm not kiddin
That's weakness for you


----------

